# 2 weeks old GTR R35



## UAE10 (Sep 10, 2008)

First total lost GTR in Dubai

been on road for 2 weeks only,,, 


http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/8126/01122008050tz4.jpg


----------



## UAE10 (Sep 10, 2008)

*more pics*

More Pic of GTRs in Dubai


----------



## simzimma (Nov 29, 2008)

no way, thats not even right


----------



## UAE10 (Sep 10, 2008)

simzimma said:


> no way, thats not even right



I Know  it makes u wanna cry, but not the owner who bought a new one 2 days later


----------



## simzimma (Nov 29, 2008)

thats just amazing, crash a car one day, buy a new one the next! he's gone through 2 GTR's were people haven't even recieved their first! suppose that's dubai for you


----------



## ZeeSpeed (Dec 25, 2007)

i remember when i moved to dubai a year ago, In my first 2 weeks i saw about 3 totally wrecked LS460's on the back of recovery trucks, a few infinitis and some AMG mercs and a Ferrari and a lambo. Cars in the UAE are just like refrigerators and washing machines - if you wreck one, you just buy another the next day!


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

simzimma said:


> thats just amazing, crash a car one day, buy a new one the next! he's gone through 2 GTR's were people haven't even recieved their first! suppose that's dubai for you


Isnt this why we have insurance?


Ha, they probably dont NEED insurance...that is a lil sickening.:chairshot


----------

